# Tivo Premiere Lifetime with Wireless G adapter



## OneGr8Mick (Feb 22, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Premiere-R...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf0b3bc41


----------



## OneGr8Mick (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey all I just listed a tivo Premiere with Lifetime and a wireless g adapter. Hope everyone is have a great day.


----------

